# 6" wide door jamb opening??



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Create (fabricate) extensions jamb for the door.

Example - Scroll down to the pictures to get an idea:

LINK: http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=15614


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

Yes. Are you sure the the wall isn't 6.5" wide? (thinking 2x6 with rock)


----------



## floxy (Dec 17, 2007)

I think it's 6" including sheet rock. Because the door opening is under a large beam I had to butt the narrow side of a 2x4 along side of my normal 2x4 door jamb. One 2x4 wide, one 2x4 narrow and two sheets of 1/2" drywall should be 6". 

The pics provided by Atlantic are great. Thanks for the help.


----------

